
Govt. to cellphone makers: Up your security game - blazespin
http://money.cnn.com/2016/05/10/technology/iphone-security/index.html?iid=ob_homepage_tech_pool
======
blazespin
Wouldn't it be great if Apple had to fix vulns in older iOS versions? Than I
wouldn't have to keep buying new devices.

I don't buy new devices because of cool features or faster speed. I buy them
because my current device is vulnerable and can't handle the new iOS updates.

------
mtgx
But you know, leave some back doors in there for us, too.

